# dam neck sand flea question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I have the hardest time finding sand fleas at dam neck. I have a sand flea rake and get all I want at the outer banks and lynnhaven, why is dam neck so hard to find them? Its been awhile since any beach replenishment. Do you think the sand is packed to hard in the water for them? Thanks for any input. They are all I like to use for pompano and sea mullet preferably.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

To be honest, I’ve never had a problem finding them there. I got a rake last year and had no issues. Just have to look for the right spots. There are some good videos on YouTube on how to find them, recommend watching those if you haven’t done so already.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Apparently I just need to get better acclimated to dam neck . That being said when I go there entering from dam neck road I turn right and go past the campgrounds to the beach. If I had gone straight thru the gate to picnic area there seems like lots of sunbathers, the other place not nearly so much and walking a few hundred yards Im away from sunbathers. Point is Im asking is to the right past the campgrounds the prefered fishing area or is there somewhere Im not aware of? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

So if you go straight back to beach hang a right and go down to end of that road is a parking lot. That use to be labeled fishing only and is where I fish. Problem here recently that sign has been removed and now beach goers fill up quick and get in the way. I wish they would put the sign back up.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Why don't you just make a sign on a post and put it up? No one will know the difference.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

I do the same as what east coast surfer said. I park behind the navsea building and walk a good ways down to the right. Most beach folk don’t want to walk that far to set up shop. I’ve never been crowded and I typically have a 5 rod spread.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

I just called to ask about sign, will let everyone know what I find out, hopefully we can get a legit sign back up and not have to worry about.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Once all this lifts, we should all link up at dam neck sometime and have a big ole surf session (if y’all are willing). Be cool to put some names to faces.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im game, always good to exchange knowledge. I've driven to the outer banks for years not utilizing dam neck. Only since I retired a couple of years ago have I been to dam neck a few times. Ive read reports of big blues and drum so Im sure the fishing is decent, just got to get out there.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Last year the big blues were in May, havent heard much about them yet


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

I’ve caught 1 monster red back in 2017, some slot reds and decent size blues. Been looking for those gator blues but no luck yet. If the weather clears this wknd I’m gonna try and get out there. According to the fishing forecast Friday and Saturday between 7pm -10pm are supposed to be excellent.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

No curfew on fishing at night I assume then. Going on 70 so I will stick to daylight except during striper season on the beach by the bay bridge tunnel.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

I've never been told to leave. The cops have slow rolled by me on some nights in the parking lot and have never said anything.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I used to work security for Damneck/Oceana. Officially the beach closes after sunset but as long as people weren't starting fires or being reckless we didn't bother running the odd 1 or 2 people off that were fishing. That being said, things may have changed since I left for better or worse. Biggest pompano i have ever seen came off the beach at the access by the dumpster behind NAVSEA in late June off sand flea fish bites before the first bar.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Beachcaster, what has your experience been fishing for striper at the base of the BBT?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Surfjunkie said:


> I used to work security for Damneck/Oceana. Officially the beach closes after sunset but as long as people weren't starting fires or being reckless we didn't bother running the odd 1 or 2 people off that were fishing. That being said, things may have changed since I left for better or worse. Biggest pompano i have ever seen came off the beach at the access by the dumpster behind NAVSEA in late June off sand flea fish bites before the first bar.


Well that is good to know about the time and pompano. I have yet to catch a pomp there yet. There has only been 1 time I have been out there at night and someone got REAL stupid and reckless and drove their truck on the beach and nearly got stuck. They ended up creating massive divots in the sand due to them spinning tires for minutes.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

That actually happens a lot more than people think. A LOT of brand new personnel on that base. When that happens we take their truck, and they get to go to federal court.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Surfjunkie said:


> Beachcaster, what has your experience been fishing for striper at the base of the BBT?


Excellent, the light line from the bay bridge tunnel lets you see real good, easy seeing stripers busting on top water bait. Stripers averaged 18-21 inches. I used dark mirrorlures. Cut bait throwing far works also. I generally wear waders to get out a little farther when using lures. To get there take pleasure house rd to lookout, turn left and circle around the pond to Lauderdale and park. Walk under bbt to the bay. Signs posted to leave at 10pm due to previous idiots.


----------

